# SPRING FEVER



## NorthernWinos

Something has been happening....The days are getting longer and even on bitterly cold days you can feel the sun has some power to it...Spring is trying to make it's presence....Not for a long time for us up on the Northern Plains.

The seed and nursery catalogs tease you with their beauty...tempting you...so you go through your seeds, get an order together and within days...the seeds arrive...not to meet soil for sometime...so you have to wait.....

You place an order for fruit bearing shrubs...they will not be shipped to my zone for at least 2 months...We think of the places to plant them.... we agree on a spot for a 'Wine Garden'...look at the calender again....so you have to wait....

I look under my grow lights....didn't have good luck with the grape cuttings this year....one ray of hope...







One Frontenac Vine has finally sent out some buds and a couple leaves...the roots had been visible for many weeks growing out the bottom of the pot, so there was hope....

I didn't want to order anymore vines till I see what survives this open and cold winter....so one baby gives me hope.

Aching to dig in the soil, I remember "The Amaryllis Bulbs"...I rush to the root cellar and find them under a tray of garlic...they are showing signs of growth...even in the cold darkness of the root cellar, they know that the seasons are changing....






I gather the pots from the frigid greenhouse, open a bag of potting soil that has been in the basement....the fresh smell of soil is in the bag....I pour some soil into a tray...run my hands through it....Ahhhh!!

Trim the roots of the Amaryllis bulbs....Clean the pots....






Plant them...






Place them under the grow lights....Within a month there will be some beautiful blooms...

My dirt-addiction has had a 'fix'....

I feel much better now....



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## peterCooper

NW that is so cool. Looks like your busy time will be starting up in a little while.


----------



## jobe05

That looks like fun NW. I wish I had half the ability that you have in looking ahead the way you do. You knew last fall to dig those bulbs up and bring them in so you could do something with them in the middle of winter. Me..... I either plant new ones, or plant nothing at all................


----------



## NorthernWinos

Seems like I just planted these bulbs....they are growing already and sending up the flower stalks....






Meanwhile...blizzard conditions outside...finally getting some snow....

But thinking of spring...


----------



## Wade E

Where do you guys get those crazy animated little figures?


----------



## NorthernWinos

I get mine from Google....Google things like Flower Smileys.....then Right Click some you like and save to a folder....

Don't know where Ramona gets her's...she has some good ones....Hope she tells us sometime....


----------



## grapeman

How are those bulbs doing NW. Any flowers yet? A day like today certainly doesn't give you the feeling spring is here. Another 8-10 inches of snow today.






I got my zipset pots and flats yesterday. I'm going to use them this year for starting the grape cuttings in. Supposed to get 100 cuttings from Double A in a couple weeks. Hopefully shortly after I can begin doing what little pruning I need to do with the vines this year.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Appleman.....Bulbs are coming along nicely...6 flower buds in these 2 pots...Just like spring...they are taking their time...






Got more snow last night, hard to tell how much as the wind was blowing it all around...






It's no picnic here...






But we can still have fun and games...






Guess us Northerners can take the cold and blizzard conditions....

I feel bad for the folks in the South with such violent storms, and loss of life......I guess living in paradise surroundings comes with a price.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman

Northern Winos said:


> Guess us Northerners can take the cold and blizzard conditions....
> 
> .....I guess living in paradise surroundings comes with a price.












You are right NW, it's called the cold weather.


Darn, your picture of the flowers doesn't show up! Only the snow- and I'm getting tired of seeing that! Just got done plowing a foot of the heavy stuff and it's snowing even harder now!


----------



## smurfe

Northern Winos said:


> Appleman.....Bulbs are coming along nicely...6 flower buds in these 2 pots...Just like spring...they are taking their time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got more snow last night, hard to tell how much as the wind was blowing it all around...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's no picnic here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we can still have fun and games...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess us Northerners can take the cold and blizzard conditions....
> 
> I feel bad for the folks in the South with such violent storms, and loss of life......I guess living in paradise surroundings comes with a price.




Those pictures actually make me miss living up north. I know I gripe about being cold all of the time but I do love winter and cold weather. It is the dampness and cold I hate here. I am colder here than I ever was in Illinois. I actually love winter and deep snow. I did hate the rain and sleet though but a new fresh snow of about 8" on a clear wind still day can't be beat in my opinion. 


You are right about the storms to. I could live through a blizzard any day compared to a hurricane and that season is now here. Sounds like it is going to be a bad one again this year as well according to the weather experts this morning. I am ready to move someplace like Arizona but I am here for a few more years until kids grow up.


Smurfe


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thanks for Posting the photos Smurfe....don't know why I can't get them Posted the normal way...and...the way I am doing it doesn't work for everyone..


----------



## rgecaprock

I don't know about you guys,,,especially you Northeners since you do see winter....but I love to watch movies that take place in the cold and snow...for example "Fargo" and some of Stephen Kings movies....something about snow just leaves alot to the imagination....it is so quiet and mysterious. 






As for my animations. I found Heather's Animations,there are quite alot of them. Kind of spices up the dialog.


Ramona









*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## jsmahoney

I haven't had time for pictures, but, we had an additional 10-12 inches of snow. We have a cow/calf operation and it has just been terrible this year. Our cattle lot is two feet deep in mud! That is no good when these women cows decide to calve and have that poor new born in a puddle of mud. We have been up all night about every two hours checking the cows for the past three weeks. Most of them we put into the barn and stall them, but we can't get them all into the barn. The wind has been blowing40-50miles an hourbringing the night down to around 30 below. With the cold, snow, rain, ice, and back into the 40's during the daywe worked for the last two to threedays to push the cattle and their young out to pasture on solid ground. Pretty rough to herd them in such a swampy mess, unable to use the tractor with chains, ATV's can't get through, and so our trusted feet is what was used. It is such a sickening site to see these poor new Born's cold, muddy, and frost bitten ears and tails. We have taken several new Born's into our shop to warm them up and pray they survive. We have been lucky so far up until last night, we lost one to the cold. I know most people don't think about cattle and their young, but it is a crying site to see a new born not making it, or ill from the weather. You work so hard to care for these young ins, while there mothers try and beat you to death to stay away. But when the spring comes around and they are all running with their tails in the air having a blast. It is all worth it!


----------



## grapeman

I feel your agoney js. Winters can be really rough on all animals, especially herd animals when confined to an area like yours are. I have been in about the same boat as you only ours were dairy cattle that needed milking twice a day. Those days like you describe youpray to God you make it through to the next one. I think the worst days were when you have a heavy snow and then a half inch to an inch of ice on top. The cattle scare themselves by crunching through the ice and making noise. Then they all take off on a stampe and nothing stops them. After almost ten years of that, my wife and I gave up and sold them all. That was heartbreaking also, but made life easier to live day to day. Good luck in the short term, and remeber those spring days aren't too far away.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Thanks for Posting that....I can relate....We use to raise livestock...I was a Pig Mamma for may years...we ran about 180 sows...it was always tough to get all the sows to the crates before they had their litters...the worst sound was to hear babies out in the sow lots in the middle of the night during the winter...then the work began.

We also backgrounded yearling beef steers....We had mamma cows for awhile, but then just started buying fresh weaned beef steers in the fall...I can relate to your boots getting sucked off your feet in the mud....We always had Blue Heeler dogs to do the dirty work and round them up out of the deep stuff....but getting to the feed bunks and moving them to higher ground was a nasty chore in mud season and deep snow....

We moved a few years ago and quit raising livestock...it was odd at first to sleep through the night, not run to the barn first thing in the mornings and the last thing before bed.....It is great....after awhile we didn't miss the livestock and enjoy our semi-retirement, was a little lost at first...really got into gardening to fill my time....we just grow a few crops now and rent out some land to sugar beet farmers at another farm. 

We kept 2 saddle horses [that we no longer use] and continue to have Heeler dogs...they are a handful when they have no chores...You really have to try and have a job for them, even if it is just playing hard.

Good luck during the rest of your calving season...I'll be thinking about you...glad to meet another farmer on the Forum.


----------



## jsmahoney

When I started to work longer hours, I bought a border collie to help with the chores. *(&amp()(&amp;^%%% is always on the wrong end! I've heard the blue heelers are the ones to get, but also heard they get Wolfie sometimes an didn't want a mean dog on the place. We have thought about selling, especially at times like these. But, just can't see living without them! I'd still have to have at least a dozen cows to calve out. 


As far as Dairy cows! WOW! That to me is a lot more work! You absolutely have to be there every morning and every night for the milking. We use to go horse back riding a lot, and now have two horses, and two mules. I love the mules when they talk to us, but like you (don't have the time to use them). Decoration right now.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Our horses are now non-riding lawn-mowers...they keep the machinery yard trimmed in the summer and look pretty...I have been hospitalized twice from horses [not these] and have a great respect for them....

As for donkeys and mules...I don't know anything...except have heard...that they will give you 20 years service for one good kick.

No one can multi-task like a farmers wife....


----------



## NorthernWinos

The bulbs are finally opening...Ahhh...






Thinking of spring....


----------



## grapeman

Nice to see a flower about now. 2 record cold days in a row and another coming tomorrow. It never got above 0 yesterday with 40 mph winds. At least it only got to -10 deg today here. I had one guy that lives 40 miles away say it was -41 there this AM. They are talking 30's and 40's for the next week or so after another cold day or two. Yeah.


The dancing plant looks a lot like your beautiful specimen.


----------



## rgecaprock

NW,


What a pretty....amyrillis, right? Looks like you have another one soon ready to bloom too!!


Ramona


----------



## grapeman

Finally a couple nice days. Yesterday it hit 49 deg with a little sun after a cool start of about 5 deg. The snow did a little melting, and it felt good. Today was supposed to be a high of 37 with a little snow. We had a few flurries this AM, but then the sun came out and it hit 50 deg today




!
The snow melted some more and is now down to about 18-24 inches. 


Since it wasn't all that hot yesterday and not a ton of sun, I figured I needed a plant pick-me-up. I went down to my brothers greenhouses and helped them plant for about four hours. We did a thousand or so hanging baskets then moved onto ivys and other assorted potted plants. I worked on geraniums(4 inch pots) and did up a thousand or so. It was nice to work with plants for a while and see a few blossoms and buds. I would do it more, but the humidity in the houses raises havoc with my asthma.


I'm hoping spring keeps creeping in here. I would like to get out soon to prune.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Sounds like a really fun day....

That would surely get rid of the winter blaas....It must smell like spring in the greenhouse.....aahhh...can hardly wait....

That reminds me....I went to my greenhouse yesterday and it was flooded...I better go out there tomorrow and put all the stuff up on the benches.

The snow is melting fast here too...kind of muddy in places....but still plenty of snow banks.

Last weekend was the first good snowmobiling weekend we had around here...and it's over now...That was a short season.

Going to be planting the pepper, eggplant and Hollyhock seeds in a week or so...then the fun begins....love watching the seedlings grow...almost as much fun as making wine.....Ummm...maybe a toss-up on which is more fun.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E

Nice and warm here to @ 54*. I worked on my cabinet outside with all
the routing and sanding that needed to be done. I got the shell all
assembled. Now I just have to cut my shelves to size and build the
raised panel doors.


----------



## Harry

It was nice here etoday also I went out and picked aboutt 2 quarts of Dandiline flowers. 76 here today


----------



## NorthernWinos

Beautiful here as well...was 54* yesterday and 45* today...that's NICE...for around here.

Have never seen the snow go so fast, stayed at 40* all night and the change in the yard was remarkable....Most of the snow melt water is running off due to the deeply frozen soil from cold spells wihtout snow insulation.

Went for a walk-about today, looking at the fruit trees, shrubs, pond filling quickly with run off....sat in the sun...I am not one to sit for long...got out the nippers and cleaned off a bed of shrubs....

Why do the bunnies trim the good things and leave the shrubs that need trimming alone???? Hear many owls 'hooting' during the night...hope they are taking down the rabbit population a bit...had a pair of them doing the 'bunny-dance' right before our eyes the other morning at breakfast...[one is no longer 'with us']. Haven't checked out the grapes yet....wonder how they have made out with so many rabbits around.

Meanwhile...a wonderful 'flower show' indoors...Love the Amaryllis.....


----------



## jobe05

Those a very pretty NW.......


With a view like that indoors, I don't think I'd ever have to go out doors


----------



## grapeman

Those are opening nicely. The red is plain, but a very beautiful striking red. They really add a splash of color inside don't they. I'm hoping in a few more days I will be able to get out in the open without struggling through the snow up past the knees. It's melted about 10-12 inches in places, so I guess there is hope yet!


----------



## NorthernWinos

We might get snow or rain tomorrow...but the chances are down from 60% to 20%...the story of our lives....We need moisture...but spring is young...

Actually these above normal temps are making us think we are in another zone....much more winter left for us this far north...just need patience and something else to do for awhile.....wish I'd have trimmed more bushes today...maybe tomorrow....


----------



## jsmahoney

norther winos those are beautiful! WOW!


----------



## masta

Beautiful Flowers NW.....and we have had some nice weather here with temps in themid 60's and sunny but looks like some snow this weekend!


----------



## pkcook

75 degrees yesterday here in Dayton, OH, but this morning was in the 40s and raining



. Typical Ohio weather.


----------



## NorthernWinos

After 2 days of cleaning out flower beds I am stiff and sore...today it is snowing....That's typical March weather for here in Minnesota...


----------



## pkcook

NW,
I noticed the snow coming by your area. Right now its about 33 with a light rain, but expected to stop raining and drop to 29 tonight. Old man winter is trying his best to stay around as long as he can!


----------



## grapeman

Oh Boy, we have dual weather warnings. There are flood warnings out with the local rivers flooding the towns they run through from all the melting snow, ice jams and rain we have had. Now there is a winter snow storm warning out for tonight and tomorrow for 12-20 inches of snow. It's also supposed to get colder with highs in the 20's for the next week.


Gotta love spring!(I would if it would come and stay a while)


----------



## masta

Got to love it.....we are for-casted to get 3-6 inches of snow today and then heavy rain overnight and tomorrow morning with flooding.






Hope the rain stops early tomorrow since I have to cook lots of squirrels on the grill and deep fry a turkey injected with Valley Brew Hot Sauce!!!


----------



## Wade E

We got 6" of snow before it turned to sleet and we got anothe 2" of that and its still going strong! It was 65* 2 days ago




*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Waldo

Was a smirky 72 here today, trees are leafing out, grass is growing, flowers are budding, im catching fish so as NW would say, "Life is good" *Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

I dont know how you tolerate such weather Waldo.


----------



## Waldo

Its tough JW but somebodys gotta do it


----------



## grapeman

Waldo as I prepare to head out into the dark cold morning-temp 15 degreees- to begin plowing the 12 inches of snow we have so far(6 more expected), thinking of you will keep me going. As I try to wipe the frozen mess off my face and glasses, you will give me strength. I just keep uttering the words, "Life is good".


----------



## smurfe

Guess I better not mention it has been in the mid 80's here. I got down to 65 yesterday and I was cold.







Smurfe


----------



## NorthernWinos

appleman said:


> Waldo as I prepare to head out into the dark cold morning-temp 15 degreees- to begin plowing the 12 inches of snow we have so far(6 more expected),  thinking of you will keep me going. As I try to wipe the frozen mess off my face and glasses, you will give me strength. I just keep uttering the words,  "Life is good".



"It doesn't get any better than that"


----------



## Harry

Wellllllll down here in Texas the Bluebonets are blumeing on the highways,so are the wild flowers 


Harry


----------



## NorthernWinos

Harry said:


> Wellllllll down here in Texas the Bluebonets are blumeing on the highways,so are the wild flowers
> 
> Harry



Sounds good Harry...I can see them too...only in my dreams...


----------



## Wade E

We got 3 1/2" of slett on top of the 6" of snow and it froze like a
layer of rock. The snow blower would not dig in. I had to break it all
up with a metal shovel. Our driveway is 65' x 30' and my back is not
feeling that good now!




I went and picked up my gewurtztraminer kit afterwards but do not have
the energy to start it nor do I have the ambition to bottle the beer.
Looks like tommorrow will be the day, maybe! The Cru select 16L kits
where I buy my stuff is 65$ so I guess I'll start buying them. I
thought they would be alot more expensive, thats just 20$ more than the
10l kits that I buy.


----------



## rgecaprock

Guess, Frank is snowed in....haven't heard from him yet today!!!!


----------



## grapeman

Wow, your beer is ready to bottle already Wade? It seems like you just started it last weekend! Wait until it has carbonated and aged a couple weeks- deelish.


I wish there were Bluebells here- only 16 inches of fresh snow! It started up again with snowqualls. It was so nice to see an occasional glimpse of bare ground a few days ago.



Gotta start the spring thaw all over again!


----------



## Wade E

Those are the instructions. Wait until gravity gets down to 1.008 (4 to
6 days) add 1/2 tsp per pint and keep in warm place for 2 days then
move to cool place for 14 days.


----------



## grapeman

Amazing how quickly beer is ready isn't it Wade! A couple weeks and you can enjoy a nice home brew.(I'll let you in on a little secret I have. I never wait the 2 weeks before sampling. I give it a week and give one a try-just to make sure it is OK of course!)


----------



## Harry

Hi Ramona


Have you started your Dandeline wine yet. They are blooming like crazy here in Alvin. Started my batch las Monday. Still bubbling good. Will post pics when it starts clearing.


Harry


----------



## PolishWineP

I'll be able to enjoy that great Texas weather and flora next weekend. Flying into Dallas on Friday!


----------



## NorthernWinos

PolishWineP said:


> I'll be able to enjoy that great Texas weather and flora next weekend.  Flying into Dallas on Friday!



You going to bring home a suitcase of dandelions????


----------



## rgecaprock

Harry,


I must be in the wrong area...I don't see any dandelions here in the city!!


Ramona


----------



## OilnH2O

What a great weekend! Snow's gone, except higher up. It was 73* (and a new record) on Saturday, only in the 60's yesterday, and supposed to hit 70 again today!

But, DON'T tell anyone this is Montana!


----------



## PolishWineP

Northern Winos said:


> PolishWineP said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be able to enjoy that great Texas weather and flora next weekend. Flying into Dallas on Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You going to bring home a suitcase of dandelions????
Click to expand...

No, we're driving home and I don't think they'd be in very good condition after that!


----------



## Harry

Ramona 


I live in the country and they are growing in the ditches and along side rr tracks. I also found some Loquat trees and loaded down with fruit. One is across the street from my son, I need to talk to the owner and see if i can get the fruit when its ripe. So if you would like some loquats and if i can get them you are more than welcomee to them, I looked on Jack Kellers website and there is a recipe ,it takes 4 lbs per gallon. So let me know if you would like some of them.


Have you ever been to the Haak Winery in Santa Fe Tx. I live about 10 minutes from there .He gives me empty bottles , Wife and i know the Haaks really well


Harry


----------



## rgecaprock

Thanks Harry,


In my apartment complex there are loquat trees everywhere and I see they are starting to get ripe. I just may have to try a small batch. Never been to Haak Winery. Will look it up and read about it. Lucky you to live so close to it. 
Ramona


----------



## peterCooper

I'm off to Italy.
At the moment I'm in Gatwick (London) with the snow falling outside, waiting for my flight to Amalfi. Yes, I have the Digital Camera with me, and, givcen a decewnt enough Internet connection at the hotel, will post some Pictures.


----------



## Waldo

Safe trip peter and hope to see some great pictures


----------



## Harry

Ramona 


Here is Haak website haakwinery.com They are very nice folks


----------



## Harry

Sorry Ramona i sent you the wrong websitee for Haak winery
Here is the correct oneTexas premium wines &amp; vineyard Sorry about that.
Harry


----------



## rgecaprock

Looks like a fun place!!! Are you in any of those pictures? It's not far for me. One weekend I will check it out!! Thank you for the link and I will have to try it. Curtis works for Spec's and they sell it there, I'll have him pick up a bottle......Ramona


----------



## Harry

Naaaaaaaa I am not in any of the pics ,but i do get a lot of bottles from there. When wife and I go there i ask them to save me some bottles , i have asbout 200 bottles on hand now.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Spring is arriving...


The geese are back...
Texas andFlorida license plates on motor homes....
Saw a moose along the woods...[see about one a year]
And...my seedlings are coming up under the lights [so far the peppers, Tomatillos, Hollyhocks, coneflowers....etc. are up]


----------



## NorthernWinos

Snow is gone...just a few piles where the snow was pushed up..






Killdeer's are back and out running through the yard....all the birds are singing happy songs...






Sunny and bright, got over 60*F today....






Cleaned out a couple more flower beds....






Life is good on de-tundra....


----------



## Joanie

I just had a bunch of thunder!! It's 41degrees! The poor dog has forgotten what that is. She thinks barking at it will make it go away! Silly dawg!


----------



## Wade E

We're supposed to get another 3" tonight! No more please!


----------



## rgecaprock

*Wade,*


*How did you get to 2,840 posts? Can't keep up with you!!*





*Ramona*


----------



## Wade E

I hacked into Georges server and ,,,,,,, no, just kidding! I like learning and love helping when I can.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Love having you here Wade...keep it up....



It's so much fun to learn something new everyday from each other...even the little things are so helpful and fun....


----------



## jobe05

I have always thought that Wade was a huge benifit to the board, I'm glad he's here, he's a good man.


I might add, theres a lot of wonderful people here as well.


----------



## Wade E

Thanks everyone, finding this forum has turned this hobby which
probably would have just been a phase, into my favorite past time
second to spending time with my family and its great with a laptop that
I can do both at the same time wirelessly. You are all great people and
friends. Thanks George for putting this forum together!



As a few people this forum would last but not be what it is today without all of you.


----------



## NorthernWinos

ROBIN ALERT!!!!! 


Darn fools are always here way too early and usually get to experience a winter storm.....


This weather we are having is way too nice for this time of the year up here on the Northern Plains...it is actually humid out there today...we know we will get more snow before spring makes it's debut....But in the meantime...enjoy it and get back out to tend the flower beds.


Also heard Sand Hill Cranes and saw Blackbirds today...Life is very good!!!!*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## JimCook

For what it is worth - northern Illinois is today sitting at a mostly sunny and lightly breezy 78 degrees right now. All 'construction' is done for the wine-making area. Sounds like a good night to start my first kit. 


- Jim


----------



## NorthernWinos

JimCook said:


> For what it is worth - northern Illinois is today sitting at a mostly sunny and lightly breezy 78 degrees right now. All 'construction' is done for the wine-making area. Sounds like a good night to start my first kit.
> 
> 
> - Jim




Show us a picture of the Winemaking Area....gotta see it!!!! Photos of the wine being made always wanted too....


----------



## jsmahoney

jobe05 said:


> I have always thought that Wade was a huge benifit to the board, I'm glad he's here, he's a good man.
> 
> 
> I might add, theres a lot of wonderful people here as well.




I totally agree with your comments Jobe05!


----------



## Wade E

We want picture Jim as Ill be able to start my wine making area in the
next month finally after 5 1/2 years of water in the basement. Im
finally forking out the $6000 to have a dry basement. 3/8 will be Our
master bedroom,1/4 will be my wine making area, 1/4 my woodworking
shop, 1/8 will be my wine storage which will be insulated well from all
interior walls to and unheated to keep consistant temp as much as
possible.


----------



## jsmahoney

$6000 to dry the basement?!



OUCH! You could have a water bed, and place dry ice too keep things cool!? That'd be cheaper!


Na! I understand completely! We are remodeling our living room after 17 years, (an old farm house). By doing the living room, we covered a door to the bedroom, which in turn makes a whole in the next room to get into the bedroom, which in turn makes three rooms in construction. Not to mention the other room where the wine is kept, has been in the remodeling era since 2000, with the wall paper torn half off, until the decision to drywall became easier, and now that we have the drywall, now we need someone to put it up or I should say the time!


----------



## JimCook

Okay - the reason I put 'construction' in quotes, was I have a pretty small area to work with. First comes the picture of the new bench and utility tub area for winemaking. 








Second comes the picture of the reason my basement doesn't have a lot of room to make wine. 








You wanted them, you got them.  Needless to say, it didn't cost $6000 to setup the wine area. The training area, on the other hand, was another story. Enjoy,


- Jim


----------



## Wade E

We sort of have to as the room my soon to be 4year old son is in right
now is getting to small as his bed gets bigger. And Im tired of hearing
my wife complain about having to go down 2 flights of stairs to do the
clothes which I cant blame her.


----------



## NorthernWinos

WOW!!! Nice training area.....impressive. 


The wine making area is still better than mine...I use my kitchen.


----------



## Wade E

Looks like a physical therapy building.


----------



## JimCook

It's 2/3 of the basement - finished off as my first personal training studio before I opened the commercial facility (can be seen at www.findyourstrength.com). Makes for a tighter space in the unfinished/storage side, but I worked the shelves around to make the shelf space - I'm happy with it.






- Jim


----------



## OilnH2O

Jim, I'd take a picture of MY training area but I couldn't find a place to hang up the clothes that are hung on my old, folded-up Nordic Trac!


----------



## JimCook

OilnH2O said:


> Jim, I'd take a picture of MY training area but I couldn't find a place to hang up the clothes that are hung on my old, folded-up Nordic Trac!




If people ask me what kind of exercise equipment to purchase, I make sure and tell them that ones you can hang clothes on serve a double purpose.






- Jim


----------



## NorthernWinos

I know for sure that atreadmill is a good place to stack your cases of empty bottles...


----------



## grapeman

JimCook said:


> OilnH2O said:
> 
> 
> 
> If people ask me what kind of exercise equipment to purchase, I make sure and tell them that ones you can hang clothes on serve a double purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Jim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My exercise routine has taken a back seat to my winemaking lately. I've got to do something about that! I've gained some weight back this last year.....
> 
> 
> I made too much progress a few years ago to throw it all away. You give me some inspiration Jim!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to a testimonial I gave after losing almost 100 pounds.
> http://www.global-fitness.com/testimonials/richard_2.php
Click to expand...


----------



## jobe05

Appleman, thats pretty impressive,a feat I wish I could take on right now. After quiting smoking, 3 months 19 days ago, my wife and I have had to add to our wardrobe a bit. We both have about 30 pounds to lose.............. ok............. she has 30 pounds, I have 50................ ok........ a little more...... but 50 would be good. We have been trying so I know how hard it is.


----------



## JimCook

Fantastic job, Appleman - success stories like that are great to hear. 


And just like Appleman knows, the secret to being fit rests in a doing a couple simple things each day - make better food and eating choices; increase your exercise quality; do things you enjoy to manage stress. Wake up each day and do your best at those three things. When you get to the next day, instead of looking back, just repeat that process. As Jim Rohn says, "The things that are easy to do are also easy _not_ to do." 


- Jim


----------



## Wade E

Just remember that its not a diet, its a life change when your older.
About 5 years ago I had to go on a diet and lost 60 lbs and kept it off
for about 2 years and then slipped off during 2004 holidays. In 2005
around Holloween I jumped on the scale and it said 215



.
I started that diet again and im down to 170 and now I keep a scale in
the bathroom to keep me in track but have kept it off during the
holidays which is the toughest and Im sure Ill lose some more once the
basement is ready for me to work in!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Gee Appleman...How impressive...I never knew those testimonials were real people...You are a real person aren't you???? That's amazing.. congratulations, I bet you feel great.


last year at this time I was terribly sick, then had Cancer surgery and 6 months of Chemo...I lost 15 pounds and felt good..even better when the Chemo was over..notthe best way to loose weight...I was at the weight I liked..105# [I am only 5 feet tall].....now I have gained back 10 pounds...not a lot of weight but sure can feel it around the middle....I think I will tone up with spring gardening season coming....sure hope so...


Think I'm going downstairs to the treadmill...bye for now!!!


----------



## jobe05

NW: Thanks for bringing up your cancer. I have been wanting to ask how you have been doing?


Thats one of those subjects that you don't just keep bringing up, unless the person brings it up.


----------



## Wade E

NW,I can appreciate the cases of wine bottles on the tread mill as
thats where mine always seem to end up and my wife gets on my case
about it after 2 months then leaves it alone and my cases just seem to
end up there again. This is probably the only reason shes letting me
take 3/8 of the basement over for winemaking as long as it stays behind
closed doors. That and the fact that she doesnt like the smell of
fermenting must!


----------



## NorthernWinos

I'm back from the treadmill...after clearing all the junk off of it...went 1.00 mile in 22.60 minutes, burned off 104 calories....had a small bowl of ice cream on the way back here...I hate excersizing...I like to work outside instead.


As for the cancer...Thanks for asking...I feel great. Get another CT Scan on Wednesday and go see the cancer doctor on Friday for the results...I hope everything will be okay...I feel so good...but still never feel FREE...time will tell.


I regained some of my own body back a couple months ago...had them removed the Venous Access Port [I-V Port]..it was backing up the blood to my head...without the blood thinner I would have a huge jugular vein and not able to do the things I wanted without feeling light headed...Feel so much better since they removed it....viens are working like they are suppose to now...not natural having a plug under your skin and a tube going to your heart...gave me the creeps. On the plus side...I no longer have to go in and get the Port flushed all the time...less doctors poking around....still don't feel FREE.


2 weeks ago I had day surgery and had the stint in my kidney replaced...had hoped they'd take that out too..but guess I still needed it...had some damage to the kidney tube when they removed a small tumor from that area, it had spread from the major tumor....I don't even know the stint is in there... Will go back to have that checked out again in 4 months...might then feel more FREE.


Think once you've had cancer you never feel FREE....think of it everyday, savor every moment of everyday...like they say...
Live well,
Laugh often,
Dance like no one is watching,
Sing like no one is listening,
Enjoy your loved ones...tell them you love them everyday...
Today is a gift, that's why it is called The Present...


----------



## jsmahoney

The summer of 2005 I became very ill, not cancer, but almost didn't make it through, so I'm very lucky to be here. Six weeks into recovery, I became ill again, this time migraine headaches lasting for 20 days; poked, prodded, with morphine being the only help, along with another form of pain killer. Then one more major surgery before the summer was over. I spent a little over one month in the hospital, and six months to recover from all three surgeries.


Oh, guess I should tell you it all started as the symptoms of the flue, weak, fever, chills. 


I'm alive and able to see life! That's the most important things in my life besides my family.


That ordeal is what got me started in the wine drinking. Doctor said a glass of Cabernet wine a night is good for me! Imagine that!


----------



## Wade E

The doctor said a glass JS, not a glass carboy!




So glad everyone feels better and is here with us to share their
experiences as it makes as folks who havent encountered anything near
that severe rethink things and be more appreciative of what we have.
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## jsmahoney

wade said:


> The doctor said a glass JS, not a glass carboy!
> 
> 
> 
> So glad everyone feels better and is here with us to share their experiences as it makes as folks who havent encountered anything near that severe rethink things and be more appreciative of what we have.




You "red" my mind wade! shhh! don't tell the dr.


----------



## NorthernWinos

jsmahoney...The mind and body work in great ways...once the pain is gonethe bodyforgets about it...but your mind remmembers and some things in life aren't as imprtant anymore and other things become of most importance.


Glad your well...


----------



## docbee

jsmahoney said:


> wade said:
> 
> 
> 
> The doctor said a glass JS, not a glass carboy!
> 
> 
> 
> So glad everyone feels better and is here with us to share their experiences as it makes as folks who havent encountered anything near that severe rethink things and be more appreciative of what we have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You "red" my mind wade! shhh! don't tell the dr.
Click to expand...



I know NOTHING!!!!!!!


----------



## peterCooper

I too had a wake up call at Christmas. Stepped on the scales at 210lb (and 5'8"). Since then I been exercising (daily runs and racketball once a week) and watching what I eat. I'm down to 180lb and I reckon another 20 to go. 

Breakfast (250 cals)
8 oz of grapefruit juice
either egg on toast or 1/2 cup of all bran and 1/2 cup skimmed milk

Lunch - meat and fruit and veg, no carbs whatsoever. usually around 300 cals

Supper salad with meat and grated cheese around 400 cals

Wine, two glasses a day 250 cals

Total is usually around 1200 calories.

Then I have to go places and I eat too much when I'm gone but even with that I'm averaging 2lb a week loss.


----------



## NorthernWinos

After having such wonderful spring weather and being able to get a good start on cleaning up the yard...we have had a few dreary cool days with rain showers....kind of snaps you back to reality...This is Northern Minnesota and it still is March...


Now we are expecting heavier rains...[which is good], then another cold spell and snow flurries.....how fickle the spring weather is....


----------



## rgecaprock

Woke up to thunder and heavy rain and wind. But we really need it. Can't remember when it rained last. Will give me an excuse to clean house. If I can get myself off the computer...so much to learn.


Weather has been great for my plants. One of them grew 3 inches in a week.


Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos

rgecaprock said:


> Woke up to thunder and heavy rain and wind. But we really need it. Can't remember when it rained last. Will give me an excuse to clean house. If I can get myself off the computer...so much to learn.
> 
> 
> Weather has been great for my plants. One of them grew 3 inches in a week.
> 
> 
> Ramona










Heard there was tornadoes in Huston this morning...thought of you...hope it passes and only leaves puddles of much needed rain.


----------



## rgecaprock

NW,
I think it has pretty much passed through, just steady rain now, kind of a nice change.


rge


----------



## smurfe

rgecaprock said:


> Woke up to thunder and heavy rain and wind. But we really need it. Can't remember when it rained last. Will give me an excuse to clean house. If I can get myself off the computer...so much to learn.
> 
> 
> Weather has been great for my plants. One of them grew 3 inches in a week.
> 
> 
> Ramona




I hope that rain waits until tomorrow to get here. We are boiling crawfish this afternoon. It keeps clouding over looking like a storm and then clears up. Hope we can stay rain free until at least tonight.


Smurfe


----------



## rgecaprock

*Smurfe,* 


*I know that is going to be fun....how many lbs are you cooking? This was ours last Easter.....Yumm!!*






*Take Pictures**Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## smurfe

rgecaprock said:


> *Smurfe,*
> 
> 
> *I know that is going to be fun....how many lbs are you cooking? This was ours last Easter.....Yumm!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Take Pictures*




I am going to boil up about 100 pounds. 3-4 sacks. Heading out the door now to pick them up.


Smurfe


----------



## Wade E

Now that just sounds good!


----------



## Wade E

Okay, the season has officially begun at our house as our dog has had
its 1st skunk spraying 5 minutes ago. Last year was 4 but they were 1
right after another. It was almost a weekly thing. Within a month and
1/2 he received those sprayings and they were all at different times of
the day and Im an animal lover but I was out in my backyard with my
shotgun after 3 times and didnt care aboutany town ordinabce!


----------



## rgecaprock

You would think he would learn his lesson. 
<DIV id=sbsmilie_26 unable="true" ="sbsmilie">









Wade, where are your pictures...do you have a camera?


Ramona



*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Wade E

Pictures of what? You cant see the stink that is eminating from this
mut but you can probably smell from there! Peroxide, baking soda, and
dish detergent is the best way to get rid of it but nothing but time
really gets rid of all of it. All together this makes #9 for him in 5
years and this combination works the best. The 1st time was at 10:00 at
night after we spent the whole day at Mistic seaport and aquarium and
were dead tired, let him out to go to bathroom and poof!. I went to the
grocery store and bought $40.00 worth of douches and a pizza and you
should have seen the look I received from the register clerk! Ive tried
the tomoto juice, skunk away, just about every recipe on the net and
wives tales and this is the best, but everytime the dog gets wet it
shows the smell again for probably about 2 months.


----------



## rgecaprock

Wade,
Ok, then picture of you p****ed off with a shotgun in your hand.


----------



## Wade E

That would be evidence against me for when I really do shoot either the
skunk or the dang dog! Ill take a picture of my wife washing the dog
tommorow as I did it the last 3 times and its to late to do it now as
the suns going down. so hell reside on the deck tonight.


----------



## jobe05

I used to have a pet skunk when I was a kid. We found a bunch of them when they were Babies, the mother abandoned them for some reason. We watched from a distance for a day and she never came back so we took some to the shelter and we kept 2, 1 for me and a friend kept the other. I never had him descented, but did have his distemper shot. What a great pet, loved to walk, swim and watch TV. They are so cute, I wish I could get another one. 


I know a tomatobath from fresh squeezed tomatoes works to get the smell out Wade............... I least that what my Father did one night when he came hoe in the middle of the night and scared the poor thing do death.*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Wade E

Jobe, please tell me he didnt scare the hell out of it inside the house!



My neighbors must hate me by now.


----------



## jobe05

Yup...............


2:00 am........... Middle of the Kitchen...............


No one ate breakfast the next morning.......... or lunch, or dinner........


Luckily (I guess), it was summer so everything was opened up to air. I had to pick enough tomatoes out of the garden to fill the tub about 1.2 way up, which took about 4 bushels. I reember stomping them down to break them up, then my father soaked in it for what seemed hours. When he was done, I had to scrub the kitchen with the tomatoes, then scrub the kitchen from the tomatoes. It took days to get the smell out.


But it gets better......................


My father got so pi$$ed he gave the skunk to my uncle..................


My uncle "use" to raise chickens......................


----------



## Ippymiss

Try this!


I used vinegar to get the skunk smell out. The ingredient that does the work is the acetic acid in the vinegar. (It has a higher percent of acetic acid than tomato juice, so it works more effectively). I soaked the dog's coat down with vinegar for a few minutes, then shampooed him, and the smell was gone. Just be VERY careful around the eye area. 


Works everytime.... Had to use on my dogs and cats..... I Had some mean a## cats, would fight with every skunk alive !


----------



## Wade E

Ill use that too Ipp, thanks!


----------



## NorthernWinos

We had spring like weather in March....now it's April, got snow on April Fool's day and since then more snow, windy and cold...hard on the morale...






Went down to the laundry room to check on my meager seedligs....Some were in dire need of transplanting...










Got some transplanted....Hot peppers, Eggplant, Tiny Tim Tomatoes, Tomatillios, Flowering Cabbage, Hollyhocks, Coleus, Cress, Cone Flowers...etc....I just do enough for us, and a few extras...










Now they are tucked back under the lights....












Time to plant more seeds...boy I am just a sucker for flower seeds...I think I have enough flowers, but still pick up seed packs...


Need to plant the main crop of tomatoes real soon, as well as a tray of lettuce to set outsdie...and....and...etc.......Was planning on planting some spinach seed outside under a tent, had the soil all prepped...then this snow........


----------



## Wade E

I never heard of 1/2 of those!


----------



## Wade E

I was going to take the picture for you Ramona of the dog getting
bathed then other day but my wife felt sorry and bathed him in the
middle of the night, about 3:00 am.


----------



## grapeman

We have to get our spring fix wherever we can and you have quite a dose of it going there NW. I have heard of all those and have grown them all at one time or another. I don't start many bedding plants anymore, it's easier to go to my brother's greenhouses and "liberate" a few plants now and again. Whenever I wanta spring boost, I go down and give them a hand transplanting, moving or whatever needs doing. With a half million plants growing, it takes a while to plant them all.


----------



## rgecaprock

NW, 


I remember your plant pictures from last year. They look like they are doing great. Some day when I get a house I will be looking to you for advice. Bet you can't wait to get them in the ground. 


I have six of my epiphyllum cuttings that have buds on them. It is the first year for them after rooting and some say that I should pinch them off but others say thatthe plantsknow what to do and if they don't have the strength to support them then the buds would just fall off so I'm giving nature a chance. So far they aregrowing and look strong.I will tak picutes when they bloom. Looks like I might have a bloom by the weekend.






Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## NorthernWinos

Appleman...half a million plants...I suppose he can spare you a few to someone who comes to help out.....


I would like to grow more plants, but just don't have room...I only have 4 lights and my greenhouse is so small and not heated....usually move out there around the 15th to 20th of April...don't think that will happen this year.




Looking forward to starting more seeds soon...it's such a fun thing to watch them come up within days of being planted....then some things grow so fast and others are just the size of a pin tip when they come up....


Once it warms up again will be more excited about everything... Meanwhile...just bored


----------



## grapeman

All sizes ofplants while growing- all size seeds too. A lot of seeds you have to be careful not to sneeze or you could blow a hundred dollars of seeds all over the place. My brother has over 25,000 sq ft in the greenhouses and you can't find a wasted foot anywhere. I used to have a few thousand sq ft, but my little one now is pretty small but works for me.


----------



## grapeman

Well it has been miserable here for a week now. 6 inches of snow Thursday, down in the teens at night and about 32 during the day. Give me spring......... AAAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHH 


















































There now I feel a little better....

























































*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## rgecaprock

apple,


I have never seen such orderly precision in my life. What a beautiful greenhouse. I would love to go to work and be surrounded by such beauty!!! Your brother is very lucky and so are you to be able to help him!! I'm in awe!!
Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos

That was like a breathe of spring air...I always love the smell in greenhouses...especially when you go in for the first time in early spring....Tell Him I am very impressed...



as well as with you....









We have snow on the ground and freezing temperatures...after last months spring weather this is very rude and really humbles a person....


----------



## Wade E

Quite a display there!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Someone appreciates the Birdie Cafe...












Nice to see the birds not all puffed up like footballs....


----------



## Wade E

To bad I have no batteries as I had a Male Bluebird and a Male Cardinal
on my birdfeeder yesterday evening sitting perfectly and I ran to get
my cam to see if I could snap a quicky. It started, I zoomed in, got
focused, went to take the picture and got the ol batteries exhausted
sign and it shut down!


----------



## Waldo

Bummer wade...That would have been a great picture


----------



## Wade E

Well I bought new batteries, plenty of them as long as they dont all
dissapear into the kids toys! Hopefully the Bluebird will come around
again as the Cardinal is around quite often. Ill probably never get
them together like they were though, I think that was a 1 in a
1,000,000 shot!


----------



## rgecaprock

I have a couple things to tell you all. 


Tonight afterwork, Dr. Maidenberg (the Dr I have worked for for 18 years) invited several of us over to his house totry some of my wines. I had the Pinot Grigio (barely over bottle shock) which was excellent, Riesling and a bottle of the first batch of wine I ever made in 2/05...a White Zin. We opened all three and everyone was quite impressed. The White Zin was amazing after two years!!!!!


Then I came home to find my cactus ( Fruhling's Gold) had bloomed!!! It don't get no better than this.......






















The blooms has a very sweet fragrance that is intensified by the night air.


Hope you enjoy!!! Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Wade E

Ferment it and dont open for 2 years!



What a wonderful day you had! That flower looks beautiful!


----------



## rgecaprock

The only way I have been able to leave anything for 2 years is give it away then get invited over to drink it....Wade, I just can't make enough volume to drink some and stash the rest away. That was a very nice surprise finding out how excellent the White Zin had become....can't believe it has been two years..it was funny. The label was hand written.....back in those days....lol


Ramona


----------



## Bert

Ramona; the flower is awesome and to have a great wine review by friends and co-workers , you had a very good day, no a great day..


----------



## grapeman

Now that was a good spring day! How long do those cacti bloom last? They sure are pretty showy for such a plan plant! Good going.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Beautiful....keep the photos coming...


----------



## rgecaprock

Apple,


Not sure how long this one blooms...I went out this morning and it was open even fuller and the pistil had opened too and it looks like the other bud will open later today. Wish I could stay home all day and take pictures but duty calls.


Ramona


----------



## Joanie

Ramona, I think you should call in and tell the boss you have a hangover. =)

Thanks for sharing your story and photos!


----------



## rgecaprock

The boss probably has one herself!!!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Snow All Day....




I thought it was Spring?


----------



## NorthernWinos

Sunny and bright in NW Minnesota...snow melted today...suppose to be in the 60's by Sunday....Think Spring is on the way...


Planted more seeds today...got to have faith...


----------



## Wade E

We are supposed to get some sleet and snow tonight into tommorow and a Noreaster starting Sat..


----------



## rgecaprock

*My other bud opened today!!!*






























Added 4/12. Taken this morning at 7:00 when sun came thru the window



*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Trigham

Beautiful macro shots your talented!! and ilike your labels !!


----------



## geocorn

Very beautiful, Ramona.



Loved the story about the wine. You would be surprised how often I hear this tale. "Finally let a bottle age for over a year and it was great."


Patience is the virtue of the wine maker!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

My Explorer was blooming this morning as I left for work


----------



## rgecaprock

Is the snow ever going to end for you northeners, JW, NW and AAA?


----------



## grapeman

No Ramona, I don't think it will ever end for us up here this year(I live about 30 miles south of the Canadian border in NY). Right now visibility is about 100 yards - started lightly snowing an hour ago and there is about 2 inches on the ground now. Up to a foot of snow expected today around here-more as you go higher in the mountains. I've already postponed my shipment of grape vines once so I can get the ground prepared to plant, but again it is dissapearing. Must be the general warming of the planet causing it



*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Grant

WOW, I thought we were have a lousy spring. All our snow is almost gone and it suppose to hit 60 tommorrow. 





Grant


----------



## NorthernWinos

WOW!!! That s a lot of snow Appleman...at least this time of the year it doesn't last long.


That storm went South of us a few days ago...hit Southern Minnesota and Wisconsin, Michigan and headed your way....


Don't worry...it will be gone soon.


I have been outside all day, fertilizing fruit trees, asparagus, raspberries, roses, etc.....Trimming roses now...came in for an attitude adjustment and lick my wounds...many scratches and hair in disarray....brutal work..But love it!!!!


----------



## peterCooper

Here are a couple of photos from La Bella Italie!


----------



## NorthernWinos

WOW!!!


----------



## rgecaprock

You were there???
Hard to imagine houses built on those rocks....awesome!!!


----------



## Wade E

Beautiful Peter but I bet the wine there wasnt any good!


----------



## jobe05

I want to go there SOOooooo Bad!


I love to travel the US, but never thought about traveling to any other countries with the exception of Italy............... Makes me cry to see those beautiful pictures.


----------



## peterCooper

I'm afraid the wine was really something special.
Came back with a couple of bottles of local wine, Furore by name. Cost 20 euros a bottle so I'd expect it to be good. It's a D.O.C so it's not exactly a house wine. I went there with good intentions, to try a number of different wines. Ended up with this as the second one I tried and didn't go any further. 

Furore is a red, lots of tannin and the overtones are blackberry more than anything. It is just incredibly smooth though. Of course I was sampling locally and I'm not sure how it travels. I'll try one in about 6 months and then see about the other one. 

I do a lot of traveling so it's really going to be just part of the process to bring a couple back each time.


----------



## Wade E

I was just kidding and I can imagine you picked up a very special wine. Must have been really nice.


----------



## grapeman

Here we go again............... Well the Epoch Winter Storm is about upon us now. I need to transplant my tomatoes and peppers into the greenhouse, but don't dare-since the power may go out and they would need heat in there. The Weahter Service is predicting 16-25 inches of snow by tomorrow afternoon. The local weather says 10-20 inches here in the valley. Either way YUCCKKK. I"M GETTING TIRED OF THIS!!!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Spring is trying here, I can even see across the street to the Mayo house!(yeah Dr. Mayo, Mayo Clinic fame) Maybe today I'll go to the other side of town and get a shot of the big green fella, this is "that" valley...Ho Ho Ho...


----------



## Wade E

Appleman that s%&amp;ks! Im getting heavy rain with sleet right now and
for the next 2 days. This oughta give the guys coming in to fix my
basement a little work just to keep the water out of where they are
working!


----------



## jobe05

Hey....... Thats onNorth Main St. inLe Sueur. 


Then there is this reference:





*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## rgecaprock

*I can't believe you all are really getting still. I talked to Frank yesterday, he said he has dandelions coming up through the snow. Spring is trying to push winter out!!*


----------



## PolishWineP

Our mourning doves are back! Along with a lot of other summer birds! I am SOOOO excited!



We're slated for 60 degrees today! Oh happy day! The cats are back to spending their days in the screen porch, being cats in the sun and watching the birds.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Got up this morning and the side of my head hurt...thought I was in need of a softer pillow.....Come to find a tiny Deer Tick stuck behind my ear...heard they were out already...and indeed they are.....Now I am all swollen behind my ear...Hope I don't get Lyme's Disease.


Got nasty sinus problems too...comes with spring.


On the bright side...the Daffodils are finally up...thought they had died.


----------



## Joanie

NW Owwwww! and ewwwwww too! I just Googled "lyme tick". It says the tick has to be attached 24-48 hours before it will transmit Lyme disease.


----------



## Joanie

This is a two-fold post. First I've been wanting to try composing a panorama. When I got up this morning it was snowing and looking kind of misty so I grabbed my camera and walked down the road to take several series of three photos to get the photo below. You can see it doesn't look anything like spring here!





The second reason is for *Waldo*. He wanted to see a picture of my drumlin and I could never figure out how to fit the whole thing in one photo until I thought about a doing a panorama. Sorry for the long wait, Waldo!


----------



## grapeman

NW, you probably should see your doctor so he can treat you to reduce the likelihood of Lyme disease. The sooner you are treated, the less likely you will be affected. One of my nephews was bit a few years ago and he got full blown Lyme disease and ended up very, very sick from it and he was in his early 20's. Won't hurt to see the doc.




Great job stitching Joan. I can barely make out the seams.




I hope you don't get hammered too hard with the snow today and tonight. I gave up and went ahead and transplanted the tomatoes and peppers in the greenhouse today. I don't have a big one, so no permanent heat. I turned on the electric heater, but got a tank of propane for the space heater for tonight. We are apt to lose power, so I don't want to rely on the electric heater.


----------



## rgecaprock

Wow, Joan,
That is really cool. Tell me how you did it!!!


Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos

Nice Joan..you sure fit those photos together nicely....I had to Google Drumlin field...Interesting...it just looked like a big snow drift.


I did get a lot of swelling from that little insect that was latched on...I will be at a Clinic tomorrow in Fargo and will see if they can fit me in for this.


----------



## Wade E

NW, do you still have the tick as you can bring it to the doctor and
see if its carrying Lyme disease so as they can see if you need to get
started on meds for it or not!


----------



## NorthernWinos

I do have the little bugger in a Dixie cup...will put in my my tote right now as we are leaving pretty early in the AM. My head and neck are sore 6 inches away from the bite....nasty little critter.


We have lots of those brown dog ticks and a fair amount of these tiny Deer Ticks...guess this is the time of year for them.


Always gives you the creeps when you find those sneaky little buggers hooked on to your skin....at least a mosquito is noisy and you know they are there and can protect yourself...these just sneak up on you....


I was out in the old grass enjoying myself fertilizing, trimming, etc....din't even think of Ticks already....then the dog and cat were out too...got to get them collars soon....Spring has sprung!!!!


----------



## PolishWineP

Nasty old things, those ticks.



Hope they get you in and fixed up right away. Sounds like it's got an ugly start to it. Seems like they started early this year.


----------



## Joanie

Hi Ramona!!

It's best to use a tripod but I didn't think of it until about a half hour ago. Hehe Silly me. You basically take a photo, move your camera slightly, take another and so on until you've takes photos of whatever you want to include in your panorama being sure to overlap them. I took several sets of 4 photos but ended up only using three as they overlapped quite well. Always take more than you think you need! (The beauty of digital!



)

Next you need some good editing software to copy and paste each set of photos in a blank document. It takes a bunch of adjusting and aligning. (Always align the important stuff!) I made sure the tree tops and those dark pine trees lined up (We planted them more than 30 years ago. They were about 6 inches when we put them in and they're 70 feet tall now!!



) Don't worry about the tops and bottoms of your photos not lining up. You will eventually crop the whole thing to clean that up. Of course if I'd used a tripod, I probably wouldn't have had to crop!

It was a fun project. I know I'll be doing more.

And speaking of tripods...my brother made me a makeshft tripod years ago. All you need is a screw-eye that fits into the hole on the bottom of your camera where a real tripod would go and a 5 foot piece of lightweight chain attached to the screw-eye. Once you screw it into your camera, you adjust the chain so you can step on it then pull up until the chain taught and it's at eye level. It's not perfect but it's cheap and it really helps you steady your camera. It'a also a lot easier to carry around than a tripod!


----------



## Waldo

Joan said:


> This is a two-fold post. First I've been wanting to try composing a panorama. When I got up this morning it was snowing and looking kind of misty so I grabbed my camera and walked down the road to take several series of three photos to get the photo below. You can see it doesn't look anything like spring here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second reason is for *Waldo*. He wanted to see a picture of my drumlin and I could never figure out how to fit the whole thing in one photo until I thought about a doing a panorama. Sorry for the long wait, Waldo!
> 
> 
> Was worth the wait Joan......Thanks !!! Awesome photo. I have spent all day radically trimming back holly bushes that the freeze got which I dont understand because they stay green all winter. But after this last cold snap the leaves all curled up and turned black. On a positive note, I spotted a hummingbird yesterday evening and figuiring he was a scout I cleaned and filled all of the feeders this morning too.


----------



## grapeman

Joan you should be able to use Photoshop to make a panoramic composite picture. I have done it before with Photoshop Elements to make panoramic pictures to use as backgrounds for 3-D work with the CAD program I use. When I use it that way you can do 3-D walk-throughs and see what it will look like out a certain rooms' windows. It's a little more automated than cut and paste. You just select the pictures to use, move them roughly in place and the software positions them correctly. When you tell it to stitch, the software makes them all into onand you cut it out to trim it like you say. Try it with your version of Photoshop.


----------



## rgecaprock

Thanks Joan,


I see what you are talking about with the chain.. I love taking pictues and I burn up alot of battery taking lots then getting rid of just as many but that is the beauty of digital!! Your panorama is great!!!


Ramona


----------



## Joanie

*Appleman*, I did use Photoshop! I'm sure there are other programs like it that would work as well. The CAD thing sounds really cool! =)

*Ramona*, what camera are you using?


----------



## rgecaprock

Joan,
It is a Kodak Z650.


----------



## grapeman

OK, I know everybody is getting sick of seeing snow, but believe me so am I. Another 12 inches before it changed back over to rain. It is such a heavy snow it was very hard to plow or shovel. I broke my new shovel and had to go to the backup. If it was a normal snow, it would have easily topped 24 inches. The pine trees lost many branches and I have a 40 foot tree on one of my rows of grapes. Here's a few pictures I took after it started raining for a few hours, so it had settled even more by then.





























If you are sick of the pictures, PLEASE MAKE IT STOP!


----------



## Wade E




----------



## jobe05

OK Apple...... I'll come to your rescue............ 


Unfortunately I can't start on this project for 2 more weeks, so just bear with me and I'll make it stop and go away....


I certainly don't miss that stuff......... nor-easter of 1993 was the last of it for me, never again.


We are having very strong 30 to 40 mile an hour winds since yesturday evening and they are expected to last into tomorrow sometime. Suppose to be windy and cold tonight with windchills reaching the low 20's or into the teens. All my plants are going to be on their own tonight.*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## grapeman

Alright Jobe how are you going to make the snow stop? Are you planning a ski trip up to Whiteface or Stowe in a couple weeks? We have hope though, we are expecting 50's this weekend


----------



## Waldo

Thats more snow than we have had in the past 3 years apppleman


----------



## Trigham

Try being from Eastern Canada, Ill show u snow!!!


----------



## jobe05

appleman said:


> we are expecting 50's this weekend




I Know.........


----------



## Wade E

Okay guys Im too slow with the camara, I had the bluebird a female
cardinal and 2 yellow finches I could have had in 1 shot this time and
ran to get the camara but when I came back they flew off!



I will get them eventually. Gotta keep my camara handy but then the boy gets at it!


----------



## rgecaprock

This spring fever topic is one that is with all of us right now even you Northeners. For $7.23 I made this picture to hang in my office at work. I have alot of plants and pictures there. Just wish I could display a wine rack but I don't think that would go over too well, although, I do have a bottle of wine stashed in the vegetable crisper at work for the end of the day when we all have just "had it"....Good Medicine!!!!






It is one of my jungle cactus that bloomed last week called *"Fruehlingsgold"**Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Wade E

That sounds like a new german wine. Traminers, move over!


----------



## jobe05

rgecaprock said:


> This spring fever topic is one that is with all of us right now even your northerners. For $7.23 I made this picture to hang in my office at work. I have alot of plants and pictures there. Just wish I could display a wine rack but I don't think that would go over too well, although, I do have a bottle of wine stashed in the vegetable crisper at work for the end of the day when we all have just "had it"....Good Medicine!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is one of my jungle cactus that bloomed last week called *"Fruehlingsgold"*




Very nice Ramona, I like it alot! OK..... $7.23???????? I'll Take 2 of them!



I like how you have them stacked like that, and the dark backgrounds. I can never think a head like that when I take pictures....... I always get a kid in the background picking his nose or something.


I also like te idea of keeping a couple of bottles of wine at work........... I'm gonna have to try that.


----------



## Joanie

rgecaprock said:


> Thanks Joan,
> 
> 
> I see what you are talking about with the chain.. I love taking pictures and I burn up alot of battery taking lots then getting rid of just as many but that is the beauty of digital!! Your panorama is great!!!
> 
> 
> Ramona



*Ramona*, You have a great camera! All the art, photography, and computer graphics kids at work use them and they produce some wonderful photos!

Go get yourself a rechargeable battery and a charger! It will be well worth the money! 

Keep snapping!!! =)


----------



## Joanie

I missed your $7.23 photos! Just beautiful, Ramona!!!!!


----------



## jobe05

Where's NorthernWino????? She was suppose to go see the doctor today to see if that little critter had Lyme desease or not. Anyone hear from her? *Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## rgecaprock

I don't have any nose picking kids around so I just snap what ever appeals to me. 


Hope NW will give us a report on her tick bite....


I'm kind of iffy about my camera....I trash alot and keep the rest...I have so much to learn..I think it is just me(the student)..the camera thing must be a left brain right brained thing. I don't get opposites like increase this and decrease that to get this.....lingo. Someday I'll figure out a formula for myself!!


Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Wade E

I think it akes a few days to find out if the critter carried the
disease as most places have to send it out to another lab for testing.


----------



## jobe05

Ramona, by the looks of your pictures, you have it!


My camera is horrible at taking close up shots, night shots or zoomed in shots. The camera would have to be very very still, otherwise the picture comes out very blurry........ But I'm not anything close to proffessional...... luckily.


----------



## Wade E

Mine is 4 mega pixel and I can barely take a picture. So even if I have
my camara handy when those beautiful birds are out in my back yard like
theyve been you probably wont see them in the picture. Youll probably
just see my thumb!


----------



## jobe05

I had a 3 megapixal Olypia that I really liked, easy to use, and great pictures. This is a Kodak, 5 megapixal and it sucks....... of course Im sure the Camera is great..... The user is a little disfunctional...........


----------



## rgecaprock

I could spend hours taking pictues of just about anything trying to get that perfect shot. If I were a professional...then "delete" wouldn't be what I have to do. It isall in what you enjoy doing!!! 


Just practice and practice...............Ramona Throw away and learn!!*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## NorthernWinos

jobe05 said:


> Where's NorthernWino????? She was suppose to go see the doctor today to see if that little critter had Lyme desease or not. Anyone hear from her?




Hi guys...just saw this Post.


Yeah, went to the big city clinic....there I was with my tick in my handbag and it wasa specialized clinic, all businesswith no walk in's for run of the mill problems......


The area where I had been bitten went back to normal, no more swelling or redness...it was right on the hard bony part behind the ear..so no fatty tissue, so it hurt at first....So, will live dangerously and see how it goes.....


Before summer is over I think everyone in Minnesota who goes outside has Brown Ticks stuck on them a few times...it goes with the territory...it's the tiny Deer Ticks that make you worry a bit.


All is well...


BTW...nice photos!!!!!


----------



## Waldo

Glad to hear the goood news NW...Now get you a flea and tick collar and start wearing it when you go outside


----------



## rgecaprock

NW,


Glad it wasn't a deer tick and be glad you weren't bringing a tapeworm in a jar to the doctor like one of our patients did yesterday.....She has to have worm medicine, Waldo






Ramona


----------



## Wade E

Okay I just learned that there is another zoom on my camara that I
didnt know about after it initially zooms in and walaa, there was the
Bluebird!



But as you can see I still aint no pro!







*Edited by: wade *


----------



## NorthernWinos

Nice Wade...spring is wonderful isn't it?.....now you just have to find some Dandelions to make some wine.


----------



## Wade E

I hope they start popping up soon so as I can jump in on this.


----------



## Wade E

Got the finch today but still have a lot of learning to do with getting a good picture as you can see!


















*Edited by: wade *


----------



## NorthernWinos

It's been spring like lately....wonderful for getting outside chores done...moved some of my babies out to the greenhouse today......



Peppers, flowers and my lonely grape cutting...Grape Expecations...








Planted some spinach seed....








Divided plants, moved numerous flowers and shrubs to their new homes...spread fertilizer and lawn seed....now sit back...several days of warm rains predicted....can catch up on some wine making chores...life is good!!!!


----------



## grapeman

Sounds like you still have plenty to do NW. It's nice to be able to do it and enjoy some warmer weather. It's good you will get some rain, even itf it's not nice weather, I'm sure you can still use some more. Your lonely vine made some pretty good growth over the winter. It looks like it says Frontenac on the pot. Nice and hardy- makes good wine too. I tried last evening to finish prining the grapes. It's been warmer the last couple days and a good share of the snow has melted again, but boy is it wet. I sunk up to my ankles in places. Our normal rainfall for April is about 3.5 inches. So far we have gotten over six(mostly in the form of snow)and it's barely half over. So far the only variety of grape that doesn't look good is the row of 25 Chardonnel . They were rooted cuttings last year and made late growth, so a good share of that growth is dead. They should come back alright near the bottom, but I had to prune them back severely. That hurt.


----------



## Trigham

Wow if thast your vinyard your into it big!! I have one fine that produces about 40 lbs of grapes and I have never been taught how to prune properly is there somne method to pruning and when and is there a tutorial somewhere thatI could check into. I would love to be able to call someone and just chat about it if someone would like to chat lol


----------



## geocorn

With the lack of activity on the forum, I have to assume that everyone has finally been able to get outside. It is a little windy here, but otherwise warm and partly cloudy. I am stuck in the store and no one is coming to see me.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Yes...am sure that everyone is enjoying spring and getting their chores done.... 


Up here we had a nice rain last night, so am glad to have gotten many yard and garden chores done this past week...including setting 10 of last years grape cuttings into their proper rows and permanent places before dark last night....finally!


This morningwe had our corn and soybean seed delivered....he also delivers to our neighbor and had 20 tons of seed on his semi trailer...he got stuck in the yard....messy. So I was serving coffee and cake to the neighbors at 7 AM and brunch to 6 guys by 10:30 when they were done unloading.....now my husband will be possessed about getting the field work done....so yard work will be not on his priority list.


This PM planted a few more seeds under the grow lights then I racked 12 jugs of wine...like those 4 liter 'car-babies'...I can handle them with no problems about asking for any help....tomorrow...Rain likely....so will bottle some sparkling wine and rack the 5 and 6 gallon carboys.....maybe even mix up another batch...


Spring!!! Gotta love it....so much more energy and the joys of getting projects done.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## rgecaprock

I'm in too, de-labeling and cleaning bottles for the Mezza Luna that I'll bottle tomorrow and just worked on another label for the Chenin Blanc for next weeks bottling party!! 





Sometimes you really have to adjust the colors so that they will look great on paper and then spraying them with polyurethene brings out the colors even more.


NW, I'm happy that you are finally able to get out in the dirt. I potted more epiphyllum cuttings today. Nothing better than having your hands in soil.


George, hope you can close up early and get out and enjoy the day!!








Have a good day everyone!!! Ramona


----------



## PolishWineP

Cool label!
I've been in and out all day. I made a huge batch of veggie soup today and have been processing it in the pressure cooker. Can't get too far away from that...



Now I'm set for lunch at work!
We keep hearing the promise of rain, and other than a touch of it last night, I don't think it's really going to happen for us.


----------



## grapeman

Yep, George, wonderful spring day here, so was outside most of the day. I got a lot done around the place and even got a sunburn. It was bright sunshine and hit 80 degrees here. I was doing great with everything. I was even making good headway pruning apple trees. I was working on topping some larger Gala trees to bring them down some(were about 18-20 feet). I couldn't reach the point I needed to cut with the little chainsaw with the 6 foot step, so I got the 8 footer out. I grabbed the saw and headed up the ladder....SSSNNNNNAAAAPPPP, kerplunk. The ladder broke in two and I went upside down, chainsaw and all(Thank God it wasn't running yet). I landed on my head and shoulder. Nothing broke(except the ladder) so I tried to continue- no good sawing, too dangerous- no good with the brush cutters, hurt like He.....l-no good using the pole pruner, my shoulder made funny noised when I pulled the leaver. So I guess I'm done for the day. I just hope it feels a little better tomorrow. I have a TON of spring chores to catch up on.


----------



## masta

Awesome day here today....topped out at 76 degrees with lots of sun. Started a batch of maple porter this morning and my oldest boy and his wife came over for dinner. We had ribs (cooked for 6 hrs) garlic mashed, and asparagus on the grill. 


Oh yeah...the Sox beat the Yankees again!








Life is good!*Edited by: masta *


----------



## rgecaprock

apple....be careful!! Hope your shoulder will be ok...you have too much to do!!!


And Scott....your dinners always sound so good!! You and PWP. I just started some chicken to make sauteed chicken and mushrooms in a white wine cream sauce with pasta and broccoli, cauliflour, and snow peas...




Apple, let us know how you feel when you get out of bed in the morning....it's too early in the game for you to be on the bench!!!!


Ramona


----------



## Waldo

I'm just wondering if I can get out of bed in the morning..I started at 4am this morning scraping labels, cleaning and boxing up bottles. Got 12 cases delabeled, 6 cleaned &amp; rinsed, got my yard mowed, helped my neighbor put out 80 toamto plants, 20 peppersand worked on cleaning out one of my storage buildings . Where the hell does all that junk come from?


----------



## Grant

Hey Waldo, and that was all before lunch! Would like to mow, but the grass has to grow first. I only delabelled 2 dozen. Last night though, started 2 batches, put one to polishing and started step 3 on another.


----------



## rgecaprock

Waldo, I'm with you..
I did bottles today and what a job.....had to clean bottles that were never rinsed out and delabeled.


I just can't seem to get my house work done for having so much fun with the stuff I love to do.


Ramona


----------



## Wade E

I was working 1/2 and 1/2. I put my saw outside and did all my cutting
outside as I was framing the wine area today while the kids were
running and playing in the yard. Supposed to be nice again tommorow so
Ill probably do the same.
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## jobe05

I finally got some of my plants in their permanant resting spots.


I planted 7 vines, 2 peach trees, 2 plum trees and 3 elderberries, 2 of which were what I got from Marge. Put weed cloth down on all and put 6 bails of pine needle mulch down around them.


Then I picked up the mess of dead twigs and branches from around the yard that came with the horrible winds that we had for 2 days last week. Now all cleaned up and mowed. Tomorow, the front yard.


----------



## geocorn

Such a boring crowd.







And "they" say Americans have become soft. Must be a different set of Americans than my wine makers!


----------



## Wade E

Thats right George, we dont have time to slack off with this hobby.
We're either working our a#$es off to buy more wine or trying to catch
up on yard work because weve been hiding in a room with our fermenters
or building rooms for our wines.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

A sure sign Spring is here!


----------



## PolishWineP

Yeah, way down in SOUTHERN Minnesota! We're not quite that far along yet. But it was a beautiful day here! I got to hang out laundry!!!



We got 2 kits bottled, 1 started, and a few more racked. And, I managed to give Poor Bert a haircut. He was starting to look like an old bum, but now he looks like the young, handsome man I married.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

I worked all weekend, but it was nice, usually these are a sign its time for me to start getting the lawn in shape, when the wife asked if I was going to pull all those weeds, I said, now you just hold on there, we don't wanna rush into this....



, headed to South Dakota for work Mon and Tues, hope theres a yard full of them when I get back ! 




With this post, I saw my status change from Groupie Member , to Senior, Guess now I qualify for the FVW AARP card!



*Edited by: JWMINNESOTA *


----------



## Wade E

Jw, as I was cutting some lumber outside I noticed that I have some
dandies myself and will start my accumulation tommorow or Tuesday. Only
a few but thats how it starts right.


----------



## NorthernWinos

ASPARAGUS ALERT!!!!


L






K....what I found out in my garden today...










Now we will be really living off the land.....White Asparagus...the food of Kings!!!!


----------



## Wade E

I just had asparugus tonight to but never heard of white, albino? Does it have pink eyes?


----------



## Trigham

JWMINNESOTA said:


> A sure sign Spring is here!




SO I assume its the yellow flower part u pick for wine or is it the whole plant including flower stem and greens?? Anyone help me out on this?


----------



## NorthernWinos

Just the yellow petals....strip them off after you pick the whole flower head...


----------



## PolishWineP

wade said:


> I just had asparugus tonight to but never heard of white, albino? Does it have pink eyes?


It's been denied sunlight, that is why it is white. Probably under mulch. The English are big on it. Meal for a king and all. This princess has no problem with eating it green.


----------



## NorthernWinos

That's right it is heavily mulched....6 inches of fresh compost this spring and a new layer of straw....then you have to look for it when it is just peeking out....It is much milder in flavor... *Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## rgecaprock

*I'll take mine green too. I just don't like the looks of those white ones.*









Ramona


----------



## OldWino1

i dont like green eggs and ham nor any kind of asparugus green
white or pink but i do relize lots of ppl do so to each
there own. cute stalk rgecaprock.


----------



## grapeman

I plowed under 1000 feet of asparaguslast year to open up more room for wine grapes. Besides it's a PITA to pick every other day this time of year just to give away. Don't worry, I have another 1000 feet of Asparagus rows I share with the family. Anybody who wants it goes and picks it if it's there at the time. I figure I can get all I need there between relatives grazing.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Appleman.....do you have a truck garden ...or...sell all your veggies and apples that you plant???? I have enough planting just for us.


We love asparagus...it's the first fresh stuff out of the garden....I hope to get enough to pickle some this year....but the neighbors kind of hint at wanting some....so some gets given away before I can get to pickle any.


Here's how it looks today...all tucked in...






The spinach and radishes are up under the little tent and I just set out some lettuce plants under another tent....








Yesterday I thinned out the strawberries and made 2 more rows....love that strawberry wine, and hopefully next year will have a good crop for a couple batches of wine.....I had been picking at a friends abandoned U-Pick patch...now Ihope tohave my own...


----------



## grapeman

NW, No I don't have a truck garden- anymore. When I planted the asparagus and apples and so on I did have a truck garden. I played around in produce to supplement the family income. I did this after signing over the family business I began in 1974 to my younger brother. He is the one with the greenhouses. I started the farm in 1974 with no money, no machinary and no customers. When I gave it up, it had grown to 60 acres vegetables, greenhouses, dairy cattle and 1000 apple trees and sales of a quarter million a year. Unfortunately, the farm would never be my own as my family thought my younger brother should have it (even if all the business I developed). I really did love farming and fed thousands for years. Now I provide housing for hundreds through the house plans I draft for homebuilders. I will never be rich with money or possesions, but will be rich through the knowledge I helped my fellow man.


----------



## NorthernWinos

WOW!!! That was a lot of work....know about never being rich....but money isn't everything....feeling good, eating good and living good is all that matters.....


Dream as if you'll live forever.....Live as if you'll die today!!!!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

appleman said:


> I will never be rich with money or possesions, but will be rich through the knowledge I helped my fellow man.




Just from what you have given me, then you are a wealthy man indeed. Wonder if others here realize how much there sharing of there lives mean to many of us.


----------



## Trigham

JWMINNESOTA said:


> appleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will never be rich with money or possesions, but will be rich through the knowledge I helped my fellow man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just from what you have given me, then you are a wealthy man indeed. Wonder if others here realize how much there sharing of there lives mean to many of us.
Click to expand...



I have never been happier sinceI found the forum, and your right a lot of people are wealthy with knowledge and they are appreciated highly for their sharing!!


----------



## OilnH2O

Well, Rich -- you've sure helped me and I appreciate it -- 
THANKYOU AGAIN!


----------



## grapeman

By the way , how are the cuttings coming along. I can't believe how slow mine are doing this year. As things warm up, they should get moving a little faster. We want more pictures!


----------



## jobe05

Northern Winos said:


> ASPARAGUS ALERT!!!!
> 
> 
> L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K....what I found out in my garden today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we will be really living off the land.....White Asparagus...the food of Kings!!!!




It was because of this post that I decided to plant me some asparagus...... I love it. My wife and I dug out a 20' X 4' area about a foot deep or so of old clay and rockand put in a ton (literally a ton) of cow manure compost....... What a job, it took most of the day, my poor truck will never forgive me after today. But the 12 plants are in and enjoying their new home. The are already sprouting so they should do really well and produce spears next spring for a couple of weeks.


One less thing I have to be jealous of Northern Winos for......






Now for those CrabApple trees.............*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## NorthernWinos

Way to go!!!!


----------



## PolishWineP

Our blossoms are coming around here. This is our street with the crab apple trees.






And here a blossom on our apple tree. We just may get apples 2 years in a row!


----------



## bmorosco

That looks great!!


----------



## grapeman

Here is a reason why, along with the deer, I need to plant so many grapes to get a few batches. LOL I took this when the mother was off her nest. There are eleven potential grape-eater there. I saw the hen turkey a few times fly from this spot right near where I have been working clearing the ground for planting this years vines, so I checked it out. Yesterday as I was harrowing the ground , she sat on the nest not 20 feet away. 












The nest is in the brush pile Jobe teases me about that I discard brush cleared up after wind and snow damage. Part of my wildlife habitat restoration program. I'm my worst enemy, but I have a handy source of wild game!



*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Wade E

Looks like an omelette to me!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Man and Nature working together...It doesn't get any better than that!!!!!


----------



## Trigham

wade said:


> Looks like an omelette to me!




MMMM stop Wade your making me hungry!!


----------



## grapeman

wade said:


> Looks like an omelette to me!




I considered the same thing Wade, but I wasn't sure I would like the extra little turkeys in it!


----------



## Wade E

Turkey nuggets and an omelette! Bonus!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Or just eat Baloots....


----------



## jobe05

appleman said:


> The nest is in the brush pile Jobe teases me about that I discard brush cleared up after wind and snow damage.




Someday I'm coming over to clear your "Brush Pile" of all the live plants that you have in there. I had to buy 15 asparagus vines because someone just throws theirs away! Is that small apple trees I see growing in the bottom right of your picture? I'm comen some day...... When you see someone out in your brush pile someday, please yell my name before you shoot.






appleman said:


> Part of my wildlife habitat restoration program. I'm my worst enemy, but I have a handy source of wild game!




That there isfunny,................ I don't care who ya are

















*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## grapeman

I hate to tell you this Jobe, but the darn asparagus is coming up in the grape vines again this year-almost time to get the weedwhacker out again



We eat asparagus, but 2000 feet of row was just a bit much. Now I go over to my other bed when I want some. That bed we share with the rest of the family. I quit fertilizing it a few years ago. It just plain gave us way too much to eat or even give away.


I'm not sure there are any apple trees in the brush pile, but there are a lot of raspberries, blackberries and elderberries coming up and blooming all over the place.


----------



## Wade E

You poor guy!


----------



## jobe05

appleman said:


> I hate to tell you this Jobe, but the darn asparagus is coming up in the grape vines again this year-almost time to get the weedwhacker out again
> 
> 
> 
> We eat asparagus, but 2000 feet of row was just a bit much. Now I go over to my other bed when I want some. That bed we share with the rest of the family. I quit fertilizing it a few years ago. It just plain gave us way too much to eat or even give away.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure there are any apple trees in the brush pile, but there are a lot of raspberries, blackberries and elderberries coming up and blooming all over the place.




I'm finding you when I come up there this fall!


My wife will be in Syracuse in a couple of weeks for a wedding, but I'm not going to make it this trip, maybe next time. All the family is around the Syracuse - Central Sguare area so we are always up there. Next week, we'll be in NYC - Manhattan for the week.......... Not really looking forward to that.....


Edit: I'm not sure you can kill asparagus based on what I just planted. They looked like 2 year roots but they were just brown, dry stringy things. Been in the cow manure compost for a couple of days now and they are sprouting all over already. Each root has 2 to 3 spears coming up already. They do grow fast.*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## grapeman

I started the asparagus about 10 years ago from seed. A pound of seed was just a few dollars. I used my brother's plug seeder and seeded about 10 flats of 288. Most of it came up and I transplanted it into rows when a few inches tall. I grew it for another year and then dug it up with a mechanical potato digger. It uprooted them and dropped them into crates. I then spread it out into two beds where it grows today. A good way to get some cheap plants and roots growing, but takes a while.


Yours should go like crazy in a ton of manure like you put down. 


Have fun in Manhattan. See you in the fall.


----------



## grapeman

Still spring? A week ago it was getting down to the upper 30's at night. Last night it got to 72 degrees. Today's forecast high-88-present temperature 95 Degrees! We have a high ozone alert for air stagnation. I'm not sure what that means because the winds are from 10-20 mph. How can it be stagnant with a 20 mph wind?


----------



## masta

Wow...we warmed up today also and it is 94 right now!!! Breaking records in RI with these temps.


----------



## grapeman

Well I just checked again at 3:00 and the temp at the local station 97 deg. Here at my place two thermometersare reading 99 deg in the shade. The oaks are pollenating right now and the deck is covered with their output. Soon it will be the white pines.


----------



## smurfe

masta said:


> Wow...we warmed up today also and it is 94 right now!!! Breaking records in RI with these temps.




WOW! You all must be miserable. It is actually warmer there today than here. Just looked and it is 86 Fhere right now. Been cool for the last few days when the cold front dropped our temps to the mid 80's


----------



## rgecaprock

It's a pretty chilly 77 here in Houston right now. Crazy weather map!!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Was hot like that here a few days ago...then the wind came up, switched and cooled right off....If your going to get our storm..."Hang on to your hats"...it was a windy one.


----------



## Wade E

97* here earlier and also broke records.


----------



## rgecaprock

You NE-sters are getting a taste of Texas...just multiply that times 100 days.


Ramona


----------



## Wade E

We get it pretty bad later in the summer here but this 1's just early.


----------



## Trigham

Well, we just had a few flakes of snow yesterday here and today it was low 60's today. but guess what the yellow flowers are on the lawns so tomoorw perhaps ill spend and hour and pick enough dandelions to make my first ever batch!! any suggested amount of flower heads i need to pick? for a gallon? for a 6gal batch? thanks


----------

